# Mikey Groomed and Stacked



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok so I started Mikey in his show clip. I figure even if I do NOTHING with him atleast I can practice the cut. Im going to take movement shots tomorrow which is my favorite thing about him...he moves nice. lol 

Please tell me what you think about him. I planning on doing UKC to start.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

wow, Jenn, looking fantastic. You have done a great job.

I love growing adults back into trim. Got a toy bitch growing back her coat atm. Might put up pics later to show how much she has grown.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

What a nice job, not to mention, what a beautiful gentleman.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! He's gorgeous! Is this your first attempt at the show "do"? Nice job. Just ordered a hair dryer and can't wait to try to clean Max up. Once I get my grooming table I'll really be set. Our house is undergoing a major unplanned reconstruction and Max is a big black dust mop at the moment! Can't keep him clean.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Wow! He's gorgeous! Is this your first attempt at the show "do"? Nice job. Just ordered a hair dryer and can't wait to try to clean Max up. Once I get my grooming table I'll really be set. Our house is undergoing a major unplanned reconstruction and Max is a big black dust mop at the moment! Can't keep him clean.


Ive done this cut about 4 times, first time with the Rosettes. He needs to grow more coat but I like the change on him. I need to get a dryer with stand because there were a few times yesterday I needed another hand. He likes to be a stinker when blowing his leg and tail out. 

Sorry to hear that about your house. Take pics of Mr Max when you groom him. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks. It's amazing how much damage water can do. The hose to the icemaker sprung a leak while we were on vacation. Had to practically gut the house. It's been over two months now and all this drywall dust is making me crazy!!!! :shot:

I keep telling myself: "It's only temporary, we're almost done, things could be worse..." :banghead:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Jenn, he looks FAB! I love his stance in the first picture, very lovely!
I think you did a great job, I can't wait until he gets his spot light in the
ring!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

He is GORGEOUS! :jaw:

Hehe once he Grands out he would be a perfect match for my bitch Tuesday :eyebrows:

I think he looks great, his coat looks awesome!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> He is GORGEOUS! :jaw:
> 
> Hehe once he Grands out he would be a perfect match for my bitch Tuesday :eyebrows:
> 
> I think he looks great, his coat looks awesome!


Oh, I think we could definatly work something out..... I love Parti Poodles. lol 
Hopefully he does ok out there, if not Gr Ch at least a Ch and some health testing is good enough for me. We will see.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Jako said:


> He's beautiful!




Thanks and Ive been meaning to tell you I LOVE your profile pic. He is just adorable!!!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks! 
He LOVES to jump. If he gets excited its like he's on a pogo stick.


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy. You did a fantastic job. I've been thinking about show clipping my boys just for practice. They're both neutered agility boys but I hope to get a conformation boy several years down the road. I think you have given me the courage to try. Beautiful stack!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jako said:


> Thanks!
> He LOVES to jump. If he gets excited its like he's on a pogo stick.



LOL, have you ever seen those "LOL CAT" pictures before?
You should take that pic in your avatar and add text
saying: "Invisible Pogo Stick" 

LOL!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

lol, I just might do that!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jako said:


> lol, I just might do that!


DO IT, DO IT...and POST IT! LOLOL!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh wow!!!! He looks so very handsome!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------

